# WW II Aircraft Pt 6: BF 109



## Xenophon

*Most numerous of German fighters*

One of history's classic fighters, the Messerschmitt Bf 109 was to the Luftwaffe what the Spitfire was to the Royal Air Force. Several Bf 109 versions were successfully flown before twenty-four Bf 109B-2s were in 1937 sent to join the Luftwaffe's Condor Legion in Spain. Willy Messerschmitt's combat aircraft quickly out-fought the rival Soviet Polikarpov fighter. The Bf 109E series, which first appeared in 1938, was mass-produced and in 1939-40 proved superior in performance to virtually every fighter opposed to it during the Luftwaffe's participation in the early period of German conquest.

Production of the Bf 109E series mounted so rapidly that the surplus to German requirements was exported to other countries. The Bf 109E saw continual action in the Battle of Britain but its range permitted only very little operational time over southern England. The E series extended to the E-9 and included models built as fighters, fighter-bombers and reconnaissance aircraft. The most efficient production model of the Bf 109 was the Bf 109F, the first version capable of out-manoeuvring the Spitfire V. First appearing in 1941, the Bf 109F was lined up for the Nazi invasion of Soviet Russia.

By the late summer of 1942, however, the F series had been superseded in production and service by the Bf 109G, more familiarly known as the 'Gustav'. The 'Gustav' accounted for over 70 per cent of total Bf 109 production and it saw widespread service in Russia and from early-1943, against Allied deep-penetration bomber raids over Germany. The escort-fighters, especially of the United States Eighth Air Force, dealt a severe blow to the Bf 109s in the declining circumstances of Goering's Air Force. Altogether, including post-'Gustav' versions, a wartime aircraft construction record of 35,000 Bf 109 fighters were built.

This type was extremely popular with Germany's "experten," the veteran ace pilots of the German air force. It was flown by history's leading ace, Eric Hartman, who shot down 352 Russian aircraft between 1942 and 1945, as well as such great pilots as Adolf Galland, Werner Mölders, and many others.

Specifications: Bf 109E-4
Maximum speed: 357 mph at 12,305 ft. 
Operational ceiling: 36,090 ft. 
Normal range: 413 miles. 
Armament: two 7.9 mm MG machine-guns in upper front fuselage and one 20 mm MG FF cannon in each wing


----------



## Xenophon

Model of a BF 109D in the colors of Franco's spanish nationalists (Spanish civil war condor legion)


----------



## Xenophon

An in service 109D


----------



## Xenophon

BF 109 E-1 Battle of France


----------



## Mad Scientist

In for potential thread epicness. Patiently awaiting the G-6 and K-4 models which were the coolest looking in my opinion.


----------



## Xenophon

BF 109 F Soviet Union 1941


----------



## Xenophon

BF 109 G of Gerhard Barkhorn, secong highest scoring ace of all time (301 kills)


----------



## Xenophon

BF 109K in defense of the reich colors, 1945, this type had a redesigned 'Gallad' hood for improved visabilty


----------



## Xenophon

Werner 'Papi' Molders in Russia, the first German pilot to reach the century mark in kills. He was most unusal for a Luftwaffe pilot, he was an ardent Catholic, and was killed while flying in a transport plane to attend the funeral of Ersnt Udet.

At the time of his death he was General of Fighters for Germany


----------



## Xenophon

Another Experten, Adolf Galland sits in his 109, the stylized 'Micky Mouse' which was his personal emblem can be seen in this shot.

Galland was the last General der fliger and sent his medals to Goering in a bucket when Hermann accused the fighter arm of cowardess in battle.


----------



## Xenophon

The best of the best, Erich Hartmann shot down 352 aircrft between 1942 and 1945. He surrendered to the allies but was handed over to the Russians where over 300 of his kills were made. Hartmann spent 10 years in POW camps before becoming a general in the west german airforce in 1955.


----------



## Xenophon

Hans Joachim Marseille was called 'The star of Africa' where he shot down over 100 British fighter aircraft in less then a year of combat. Letters addressed only to 'the star of africa' were delivered to him. He was killed when his engine malfuctioned over British lines and he failed to get out in time.


----------



## Sunni Man

I went to an air show where a guy was flying an american P39 Air Cobra that was complete with Russian markings.

As I am sure you are aware. 

Most P39's were sent to the Russians..

It was a sweet sounding and nice looking plane


----------



## Xenophon

Han's famous 'Yellow 14' BF 109F


----------



## Xenophon

Sunni Man said:


> I went to an air show where a guy was flying a P39 Air Cobra that was complete with Russian markings.
> 
> As I am sure you are aware.
> 
> Most P39's were sent to the Russians..
> 
> It was a sweet sounding and nice looking plane


The airacobra is in my series and will be coming soon.


----------



## Xenophon

Hartmann's 109 G had a very distintive nose design, so recognizable that the Russians stopped engaging him when they saw it, and he had to remove it as his kill totals dropped!


----------



## Xenophon

A swiss BF 109G. An unusal story was behind this, in 1942 a BF 110 nightfighter with the very latest and most modern radar accidently landed in switzerland at night. The Germans offered the Swiss an entire squadron of BF 109Gs if it was returned intact and not closely examined.

The Swiss complied, but they also examined the 110 and sent that info to the Brits. Later in the war Swiss pilots would shot down German and American pilots that strayed over Switzerland and refused to land and be interned.


----------



## Xenophon

As the air war over Germany intensified, it was realized the 109 lacked the firepower to knock down a B-17. The solution was to add 20mm gun pods under the wings. This seriously retarded performance and made the plane helpless vs escort fighters.


----------



## Sunni Man

It is my understanding that there were more kills with the FW190 than the ME109

But top German aces still continued to fly the 109


----------



## Xenophon

109s had more kills then any German type, as they were far more numerous.

Galland flew both the 109 and the 190.

Hartman and Barkhorn flew only 109s and amassed over 600 kills in the type.

The 190 was a superior fighter but the 109 was in service longer.


----------



## Oddball

Xenophon said:


> Galland flew both the 109 and the 190.


And the 262.

I have this print, with his A.G. on it:


----------



## Oddball

Xenophon said:


> A swiss BF 109G. An unusal story was behind this, in 1942 a BF 110 nightfighter with the very latest and most modern radar accidently landed in switzerland at night. The Germans offered the Swiss an entire squadron of BF 109Gs if it was returned intact and not closely examined.
> 
> The Swiss complied, but they also examined the 110 and sent that info to the Brits. Later in the war Swiss pilots would shot down German and American pilots that strayed over Switzerland and refused to land and be interned.


Germans just _*hated*_ being intercepted by their own dammed planes, whey they strayed into Swiss airspace!


----------



## Vaccum John

The Bf 109 was the backbone of the Luftwaffe fighter force in World War II, although it began to be partially replaced by the Focke-Wulf Fw 190 from 1941. Originally conceived as an interceptor, it was later developed to fulfill multiple tasks, serving as bomber escort, fighter bomber, day-, night- all-weather fighter, bomber destroyer, ground-attack aircraft, and as reconnaissance aircraft.


----------



## sitarro

This video shows my favorite views of the 109, with a P-51 behind it blowing it's Nazi ass out of the sky.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H282DVlZVQA]YouTube - Dogfights - P-51 Mustang (1 of 5)[/ame]


----------

